# Juices too sweet?



## cfm78910 (4/11/14)

Hi Guys

I have been vaping for almost 2 months now and haven't had an analog in that time. I am enjoying vaping more than I ever did smoking, which is quite something as I loved to smoke.

I am currently using a Provari/Nautilus Mini and it is a fantastic set-up. My biggest challenge by far is finding juices I like. I find most juices incredibly sweet. The fancy flavours taste nice at the shop if you only have a puff or two but I can't vape them all day. The best I managed to find are some tobacco flavours from UltimateVape but other than that I've had no luck. Is it the flavourings that make them so sweet or is PG/VG inherently sweet? Would unflavoured juice be any better and if so where can I find that?

Would be nice to hear from you.

Cheers.

Chris


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been vaping for almost 2 months now and haven't had an analog in that time. I am enjoying vaping more than I ever did smoking, which is quite something as I loved to smoke.
> 
> ...


Most welcome to the forum.
I had the same problem in the beginning. Nowadays I do enjoy some sweet stuff as well. What solved it for me was the tobacco juices from Heather's Heavenly Vapes, specifically Huntsman and Dark Horse. You can order directly from HHV or try www.juicyjoes.co.za locally.
Menthol Ice from www.vapourmountain.co.za is another one not so sweet.
You can get unflavoured from Vapour Mountain as well: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-clean-cut/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/11/14)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been vaping for almost 2 months now and haven't had an analog in that time. I am enjoying vaping more than I ever did smoking, which is quite something as I loved to smoke.
> 
> ...


(plus excuse, i've repeated this quote in the wrong replies - noob) had the same problem and on even on same setup. i'm now smoking Select Reserve "Old Gold" all day long (its a simple, old school RY4 of fine quality). they have at least 4 tobacco based juices in the Select Reserve range, available from https://www.vapemob.co.za - (for me, as long as i have my all-day juice close by, i try a little sweet and layered for shorter periods)


----------



## Silver (13/11/14)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been vaping for almost 2 months now and haven't had an analog in that time. I am enjoying vaping more than I ever did smoking, which is quite something as I loved to smoke.
> 
> ...



Welcome @cfm78910 
The juice journey is the hardest part yet also the most fun in my view
Nothing wrong with not liking sweet juices. I am the same. For example, i find the famous VM4 too sweet. 
I agree with Andre above on the tobaccoes. There are some great tobaccoes available and more becoming available by the month. Just keep on trying new ones. 
Check out the juice reviews section on this forum. Lots of juices to go through there and most of them are locally available. 

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (13/11/14)

Hi @cfm78910 

Welcome to the forum and congrats on kicking the habit - I agree with @Silver that the juice journey is the hardest part and can be extremely frustrating.

I have a whole box full of juices that I probably won't touch again because they are too sweet for me. I agree with @Andre, tobaccos are definitely the way to go for you - I am extremely picky and so have resorted to DIY juices to get the flavours and combinations just right for my taste because my taste seems to be worlds apart from most people.

Have a look around the juice review sections to help you find a good tobacco.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (13/11/14)

You could try to "salt" those juices with some Saline...
Saline has become the PG/VG replacement in some oddball juices of the more "savoury" persuasions.

I haven't tried it, but read that some folks do like to use it to kill off some of the sweetness in juices. How much flavour-loss due to diluting the juice in the first place, is another topic though.


----------



## Andre (13/11/14)

WHeunis said:


> You could try to "salt" those juices with some Saline...
> Saline has become the PG/VG replacement in some oddball juices of the more "savoury" persuasions.
> 
> I haven't tried it, but read that some folks do like to use it to kill off some of the sweetness in juices. How much flavour-loss due to diluting the juice in the first place, is another topic though.


Some discussions on using saline here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/whats-the-deal-with-saline.5440/#post-119041


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/11/14)

One or 2 drops of vinegar per 10ml of juice can be used to tart them up a bit.


----------



## WHeunis (13/11/14)

Andre said:


> Some discussions on using saline here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/whats-the-deal-with-saline.5440/#post-119041



Guess its a good thing that I never tried any of those oddball juices!


----------

